# Butts for the Super Bowl



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I started with two butts that were about 9# a piece....I rubbed with my own rub on Thursday night....my rub cosists of the usual suspects....salt...black pepper....brown sugar....paprika....cayenne...garlic powder...onion powder....etc....covered with foil and refrigerated for 2 days....I started my smoke on Saturday ar 11 am


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is my boy guarding the loot!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rolling smoke!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

About 4 hours into it....


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Pan of pulled pork after 10 hours on the smoker!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Picture plate at halftime of the Super Bowl....mighty fine!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking spread of food? Finally found someone else that likes coleslaw on a pig Sammy! Did u buy the muffins or cook em from scratch? I love cornbread! Hahah !


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Daaaammm! looks great!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

halo1 said:


> Great looking spread of food? Finally found someone else that likes coleslaw on a pig Sammy! Did u buy the muffins or cook em from scratch? I love cornbread! Hahah !


In my mid 30's I moved to South Carolina....if you do not want slaw on your pork sandwich you would have to tell them to leave it off....it was more of a vinegar based slaw...I like to use a mayonnaise base slaw for mine....the mini muffins were homemade...love me some cornbread as well! The green chile mac n cheese and the bourbon baked beans were killer too! Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's good to see another Brinkmann chef, here in this sea of Green Egg fans! Good looking pork!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That was a very fine looking even rub and plate! Slightly empty on one area but will give you a pass if it was left that way due to giving your loyal friend a taste. Brother that looks great :thumbup:


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Amen brother and thanks for the compliment...that is the gourmet model got it at a garage sale for $7.00....seller was asking $10.00 but used highly honed negotiation skills on him...lol!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Whew! I thought R2D2 was on fire!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

